# Dog Trainers



## jchoops13 (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm getting a Chesapeake in 6 weeks from a breeder in WI and I'm looking for someone to train it. Preferably within a few hours of Fargo (either in MN or ND) so I can go visit it frequently. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## hamie7 (May 8, 2009)

I would go to Holzinger Kennels I think he is one of the best if not the best trainers in Mn. You can go to his website at www.HolzingerKennels.com. The drive will be worth it.


----------



## sdmallardmasher (Sep 15, 2008)

dakota sunrise kennels just east of Brookings SD. Ed sr is a amateur trainer while his son Eddie is a professional trainer. Have helped him with throwing marks and is a very good guy to work with. Not for sure on his prices but his website is dakotasunrisekennelssd.com


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

These are two from MN that Id recommend.

http://finelineretrievers.com/
http://dynamicretrievers.com/


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

I second fineline. Ive done some work and hunting with Rick and he is top notch. He specializes in young dogs as well. Also in Minot is a guy by the name of Shannon Dokken who just recently went from ameatur to pro and he is good as well.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

2dblind
Do you have any contact information for Shannon Dokken? I can not find him in Minot in the phone book or doing an internet search. If it is something you feel he would not want posted, feel free to PM me. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

Not a problem I actully just talked to his son. His # is 507-461-4047 and Im not sure but I think he is spend split time between Minot and his cabin right now which is about an hour away but you should be able to get a hold of him and tell him JJ gave you his contact info.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

2dblind
Thanks, I will make sure he knows you referred me.


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

MossyMo,

Did you have any luck getting a hold of Shannon yet?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I haven't tried yet, got busy with home projects. I intend on speaking with him, so far I am looking at him and another guy.


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

Let me know which one you decide on. Who is the other trainer?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Another private trainer from east of the cities that will be in Minot in July.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

We are having a chessie training day at Fischer's Kennels and Hunt Club this weekend www.fischerskennels.com there located just off I-94 NW of St. Cloud. We have over 20 chessies coming from three different states. You should come and check out the training facility. We specialize in gundog training but also run a few dogs in hunt test. We have put MH and SH titles on chesapeakes. Having owned chessies for almost 20 years I would reccommend finding a trainier that has experience with them. If your intrested in the training day shoot me an e-mail its on the 20th [email protected].


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

MossyMo

what did you figure out with your pup?


----------

